# Question about member status



## Rusty Nails (19 Dec 2018)

Under each person's avatar is a description such as "well known member". Is this changeable by the individual, and if so, how.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Dec 2018)

Yes, it can be changed after you've been on the site for a while. If you go up to your user name up on the right of the page and select Personal Details from the drop down list you'll find that under your avatar on that page is a box marked Custom Title. Type in what you want to call yourself (keep it clean please ) and click on the Save Changes button at the bottom of the page and it should be sorted.

I hope that makes sense.


----------



## midlife (19 Dec 2018)

I thought it was based on how long you had been here..


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Dec 2018)

midlife said:


> I thought it was based on how long you had been here..


Yes, the default titles do change according to how long you've been here and how active you are on the site but you are able to change them yourself if you wish.

Mine comes from a Roadrunner cartoon.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

There is no option anywhere to change mine.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> There is no option anywhere to change mine.


I had a wee look, must consult the team.
Meanwhile, if you want to change your custom title, send us a contact us message, next time a mod is online we'll change it.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Awfully kind Pat. It's not a problem, although guru does sound like I wear a dress and chant a lot in a room full of Joss sticks


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> There is no option anywhere to change mine.



It's the bit that says Custom Title. I've just changed mine from Veteran to Custom Title to confuse people.


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

The option isn't there for me buddy. It's not a biggie, although being "Forum Y Front Wearer" is a title to which I one day aspire.


----------



## Markymark (19 Dec 2018)

I set mine to say Humble but the Mods keep changing it back to Winner.


----------



## Rusty Nails (19 Dec 2018)

Markymark said:


> I set mine to say Humble but the Mods keep changing it back to Winner.



As in Michael Winner? A real W***er!


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

Rusty Nails said:


> As in Michael Winner? A real W***er!



Calm down dear!


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Dec 2018)

Markymark said:


> I set mine to say Humble but the Mods keep changing it back to Winner.



Son of Michael Winner


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

[QUOTE 5475347, member: 9609"]found it - Personal Details / Settings / Custom Title[/QUOTE]

I can find that page, nae prob, but I have no custom title heading.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> I can find that page, nae prob, but I have no custom title heading.


In my settings its under the photo


----------



## Drago (19 Dec 2018)

It's not there for me my friend.


----------



## Kempstonian (19 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> It's not there for me my friend.


Sounds like a job for the mods then mate! They have powers you know... mysterious powers...!


----------



## irw (20 Dec 2018)

I have it, and indeed have had it for a while...!


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2018)

Yurp, I can find that exact page but do not have the Custom Title option.


----------



## benb (20 Dec 2018)

It's because they know what you'd put, so you've been pre-declined!


----------



## stalagmike (20 Dec 2018)

I've successfully changed mine.


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2018)

benb said:


> It's because they know what you'd put, so you've been pre-declined!


"Proud wearer of y fronts" would be mine.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (20 Dec 2018)

Drago said:


> "Proud wearer of y fronts" would be mine.



How silly


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2018)

You know me Mr Diagram, jolly and fanciful to the end!


----------



## Drago (20 Dec 2018)

Well, thanks to the awesomeness of our Pat the Mod, I am now the forums official wear of Y fronts. Read it and weep ye wearers of briefs and thongs!


----------

